# Boat build 1448



## josephcedwards (Sep 26, 2013)

I want to shard my boat build. I had a lot of fun with this project. This is a tracker 1448 grizzly that came from Florida. When I picked up the boat it was rough. I striped the inside and out. I used Parker duck boat paint (sand tan) for the outside. For the inside I used a rubber Bed liner type "non skid" spray. I had a plate welded into the front V to mount my 2000 lbs winch. I added (2) 7.5" flood LED light bars with one LED Courtesy light. The winch and light are on 3 panel w/12v plug Five Oceans switch panel. To finish it off I did a Max4 camo wrap down both sides. I'm headed down to Macon Sunday to pick up a 18hp Dixie Surface drive to power this bad boy. If any of you guys have projects like this I would like to see them.


----------



## josephcedwards (Sep 26, 2013)

Before


----------



## S.Tanner (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks cool. Congratulations. Like the LED's.


----------



## josephcedwards (Sep 26, 2013)

The build process.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice! How you like those LEDs and how much


----------



## josephcedwards (Sep 27, 2013)

They are really bright. I think they were $135 for both.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 27, 2013)

Good job.  Looks great


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 27, 2013)

That's not bad ! I plan on durabaking my 1748.... Boat looks great !


----------



## josephcedwards (Sep 27, 2013)

That will look good. Thanks!


----------



## Barroll (Sep 27, 2013)

What brand are those leds?  Are they rigid?  I have been wanting a 10" bar but have not pulled the trigger yet


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 27, 2013)

nice boat!!! looks geat!!


----------



## andyparm (Sep 27, 2013)

I have the same boat and love it. The high sides and wide stern make it a very stable aluminum boat. Mine looks a little banged up compared to yours though...

Comment back once you get the surface drive. I'm interested to see how it performs.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 27, 2013)

You did a good job. looks good. 

Let us know how that Dixie motor is after a little use. I was going to get a 10h DM but after reviews of the motor and customer service I decided on a copperhead. CH makes an 18h too.


----------



## josephcedwards (Sep 27, 2013)

The lights came off eBay. Built really well for the price. Thanks everyone. I'll keep you updated on the Dixie.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Sep 27, 2013)

Good lookin rig!!! Don't kill em all this year


----------



## dillakilla12 (Sep 28, 2013)

u going with a long tail or a surface drive?


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 28, 2013)

You might want to move that fair lead closer to the edge... That cable won't last very long.... fYI


----------



## josephcedwards (Sep 29, 2013)

I got the surface drive.


----------

